# Boggin, sputtering..help?



## yomny (Aug 7, 2003)

I have a 93 240sx and the problem is that it bogs under acceleration, when i accelerate instead of picking up it sort of bogs, it goes but like not with it's full potential, like misfire or sputter. It already replaced the spark plugs and the wires. I also removed the AIV and that whole system thing, the car worked better for a day and then went back to the sputtering. Thanks


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

check the fuel filter. Those can make your car run like ass. Go with the Z32 fuel filter while you are at it


----------



## yomny (Aug 7, 2003)

where can i get it, just go to an auto parts and ask for a what? what year car is it fuel filter. Also to change it i should disconnect the fuel pump fuse, to empty out the lines of gas as much as possible? Thanks


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

1990-1996 300zx. I dont know if it is N/A or TT. Maybe eithere works..can't recall. I honestly hav enever chnaged a fuel filter. I am about to though because I am installing a walbro 255lph pump. I would disconnect the fuse if nothing else. You can also catch the gas in a pan and put it into a gas can and re use it....dont know how pratical that is. Does fuel that hits air have nay advers affects on performance/driveability


----------



## Smack'snissan (Dec 10, 2005)

*95 240sx*

OK heres the run down of mine . WHile driving it will sputter and the whole car with jump . Strangely enough it settles down and goes away . The check engine light is on . Any ideas ? I'm thinking of running some fuel injector cleaner and a tune up to start .


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If the 'check engine' light is on, do an ECU code readout. It will most likely help you fix your problem.


----------



## Smack'snissan (Dec 10, 2005)

*O2 sensor*

CHeck engine light was on . Autozone said the EGR the MAS and the O2 were all in alarm . So I did a tune up changed the o2 sensor , but not quite ready for the money to spend on the others . However ! She's running like a dream now ! The O2 sensor must have done the trick , I can even tell a power increase (probably the tuneup ) . Anyway figured I'd post the fix O2 sensor all the way . I'll fix the others just to get the light off .


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

while ur workin on it get a pcv valve it stopped my probs and it was only 3 bucks and 5 mins of work


----------

